

Cohort Visualizer - WestCoastJustin
http://bslatkin.github.io/cohorts/

======
jrmoran
For those interested, here's the author's related workshop:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyhVdGmnh0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyhVdGmnh0I)
(slides:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1oWSKNZgtXCrc1dVEXhyz...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1oWSKNZgtXCrc1dVEXhyzeJtX4AmBGQPGZi-u20BA5sA/edit#slide=id.p))

